# Skye's First Match is tomorrow



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My dream is coming true. Tomorrow Skye will enter the ring for the very first time. It is not for points. But to give Cathy a good idea of how he is going to behave. And to get him some practice. He will be judged just like if he were competing for points. 

I am so excited. I have worked very hard for this day to come. And it is here. 

Tomorrow is also my baby girls seventeenth birthday. It will be a day we both never forget. 

Please send prayers up that he behaves himself. And struts his stuff like he knows how to do. rayer:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats!!! I know how excited you must be. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck and have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: 




congrats :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: Skye will do well :Happy_Dance: wait and see mommy :wub2:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

He will be a Champion in no time!!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats Becky he'll do great!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cathy is a good handler. Skye is a puppy and will be a puppy. I am sure that Cathy will convince him to behave while on the lead and in the ring. So, many new smells. Let us know how it goes.


Tina


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all. 

I am so excited and nervous all in the same breath. I know he knows how to do it. We have worked since he was a young pup on it. But I am afraid he will bulk when he hits the ring. :shocked: 

Dian is going to video him in the ring for Cathy and I. That way we get a good shot at how he does. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how exciting!!! I'll pray that he does great!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wishing you and Skye Lots of Good Luck.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I know that has to be very exciting and nerve racking at the same time. I hope he does great now and in future shows.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't worry........it is not for points, it is only to get Skye ready for the ring. He'll do well~~~~


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Exciting news Becky!!! 

Go Skye....Go Cathy!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wishing Skye and you "Good Luck". :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 26 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597061


> Thank you all.
> 
> I am so excited and nervous all in the same breath. I know he knows how to do it. We have worked since he was a young pup on it. But I am afraid he will bulk when he hits the ring. :shocked:
> 
> Dian is going to video him in the ring for Cathy and I. That way we get a good shot at how he does. :wub:[/B]


Fantastic! What time are they scheduled? Be sure and let us know as soon as you hear anything. This is exciting!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Becky!! That is wonderful news!! Please keep us updated! Happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. 

The match should be going on right now. And I am on pins and needles. Cathy said that the puppy matches take awhile. As soon as I know something I will be sure to let you all know. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Very exciting!! Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checkin' in to see how it went..... :Happy_Dance: I'm hoping for the best....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG Skye took toy group over a lot of different breeds. Cathy said that he struted his stuff just like he had been doing it his whole life. That the judge loved him. I am so proud of my baby!!!!! 


She also got a three point major on her boy Slider. This was his very first show. What a day she has had today. 

Cathy just incase you see this. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all that you are doing with for me and my baby!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: That's great :chili: Way to go Skye!!! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Congratulations Becky!!!
First time in the ring, first show!!!!! WOW


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job Cathy and Skye.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!







Joy


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Way to go Skye! :woohoo2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[attachment=38619:anm90502...77a9e4be.gif]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, how exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to Go :yahoo: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=38620:bravo.gif]

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how awesome!!! What a thrill for you! Hope to see lots of pics/video!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: 
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Skye - what a good boy !!!!

I have a question. How do u find a handler and how do they know the dog will do well ??

Do they ask for a "handlers fee" ?? or it is more for their reputation ... I know Becky you will answer me cause I am so intrigued with all this stuff - must be super exciting though !!!!!!!!!

Way to go Skye Boy ..


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow arty: artytime: :smheat: artytime: How exciting for you and skye ! I bet you had a big sigh of relief ! Best of luck with future shows.. He is beautiful !


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 27 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597391


> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos:
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Skye - what a good boy !!!!
> 
> I have a question. How do u find a handler and how do they know the dog will do well ??
> ...


Thank you all so very much for the congratulations!!! 

Lina about your questions. I have known Cathy for a little over a year. So she has been with me telling me what to do as far as conditioning him for the ring and table. She did not know for sure until today how he would do. That is why when I announced she had him I said that we had to see how he was going to do. 

When you have a handler you do pay a handler's fee. It is a fee that they charge to keep the dog, and show him/her in the ring. The owner is responsible for the fee for them to enter each show. 

And of course you knew I would answer your questions. :wub: :wub: 

Thank you again everyone for the congratulations. My dream is coming true. And with my own breeding. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

How thrilling for you...way to go Skye.....

[attachment=38627:63723gj09ej3dm3.gif]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Becky that is such GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATUALTIONS!!
That's really exciting.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 27 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597389


> oh how awesome!!! What a thrill for you! Hope to see lots of pics/video![/B]


We will have pictures without a doubt. But no video this time. Dian was not able to make it to the tent due to a storm.

I just got off the phone with Cathy and she said he beat she knows at least 15 other dogs. She said that he was a dream. That he is still a little nervous on the table with others. But with practice he should get better. 

Thank you once again for all of the congrats. And a special thank you to all the friends that have been with me this far. I look forward to the future with all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

To both Cathy and Becky on their wins! Good job.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, to you & Skye and Cathy & Slider. Happy Birthday to your daughter as well. :flowers: 

What an exciting time for all. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 27 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597416


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 27 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597391





> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos:
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Skye - what a good boy !!!!
> 
> I have a question. How do u find a handler and how do they know the dog will do well ??
> ...


Thank you all so very much for the congratulations!!! 

Lina about your questions. I have known Cathy for a little over a year. So she has been with me telling me what to do as far as conditioning him for the ring and table. She did not know for sure until today how he would do. That is why when I announced she had him I said that we had to see how he was going to do. 

When you have a handler you do pay a handler's fee. It is a fee that they charge to keep the dog, and show him/her in the ring. The owner is responsible for the fee for them to enter each show. 

And of course you knew I would answer your questions. :wub: :wub: 

Thank you again everyone for the congratulations. My dream is coming true. And with my own breeding. :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks *Becky I appreciate that input ... I think I need a handler for Miss Bella who thinks it's ok to go dig in the dirt right after bath or go hide in the far back corner of the garden behind the pool where she is not easily reachable ...(just kidding) ... :w00t: You have a future champion on your hands Becky - once again CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597454


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 27 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597416





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 27 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597391





> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos:
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Skye - what a good boy !!!!
> 
> I have a question. How do u find a handler and how do they know the dog will do well ??
> ...


Thank you all so very much for the congratulations!!! 

Lina about your questions. I have known Cathy for a little over a year. So she has been with me telling me what to do as far as conditioning him for the ring and table. She did not know for sure until today how he would do. That is why when I announced she had him I said that we had to see how he was going to do. 

When you have a handler you do pay a handler's fee. It is a fee that they charge to keep the dog, and show him/her in the ring. The owner is responsible for the fee for them to enter each show. 

And of course you knew I would answer your questions. :wub: :wub: 

Thank you again everyone for the congratulations. My dream is coming true. And with my own breeding. :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks *Becky I appreciate that input ... I think I need a handler for Miss Bella who thinks it's ok to go dig in the dirt right after bath or go hide in the far back corner of the garden behind the pool where she is not easily reachable ...(just kidding) ... :w00t: You have a future champion on your hands Becky - once again CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Lina. I hope that I made since. I can just picture you when Miss Bella pulls her stunts. Kinda reminds me of Vicki when it comes bath time. She runs and hides where she thinks I can't get her. They are pretty smart little cookies? :goof:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Becky, that is just so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! When do we get to see the video?????


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 28 2008, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597461


> Becky, that is just so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! When do we get to see the video?????[/B]


Thank you Linda. She was not able to get the video because Dian was stuck in the camper due to a storm. But she was able to get someone to take pictures. So as soon as she gets home she is going to send them to me. Thanks again.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 28 2008, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597464


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 28 2008, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597461





> Becky, that is just so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! When do we get to see the video?????[/B]


Thank you Linda. She was not able to get the video because Dian was stuck in the camper due to a storm. But she was able to get someone to take pictures. So as soon as she gets home she is going to send them to me. Thanks again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Becky. Look forward to the pictures! I love your babies. :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratualtions! :aktion033: May this just be the beginning of a successful career in the show ring for Skye!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! This is so exciting! 
Looking forward to seeing all the pictures!
Bravo to both of you!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just checking to see if there are pictures.


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

Almost missed reading this, haven't been on, busy working at this end. Just want to say "Good luck Skye", hope you win big

I remember watching a pup to see if they had that show ring ability. Oh, to have that skill in a dog, you “can” see it when they are just pups; you can see it when they first walk, you can see it when they are in that ring, their head is high, (my handler quoted me this); “those legs are prancing just a like a smooth flowing grand father’s clock, watching the pendulum going back and forth”, and to see that “tail is flamboyantly flowing over the dogs back.” The ability to do this I feel is born in them, they either have it or not, and if Skye wins you will know he has it.

It sure gives them, (dogs) what word is it that I am looking for, oh I know, personality/ character/ disposition are all good words, you can see all these things in them when you see them in the ring, their personality and disposition comes out and I feel this comes from the parents too, you know it’s in the blood. It also pays for the dog/pup to have character; if Skye has it he will bring it out and you will have a winner on your hands for sure.

I remember the announcer at the Westminster Dog Show saying something about the dog needs character and the Judge will know who the winner is, and I swear they show off in front of the judge, and it is said without character the dog will never be a real winner. So now I will leave this post with three words: Win Skye Win…..good luck Becky


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

YEAH BECKY AND SKYE!!!!! :Happy_Dance: :dothewave: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: 

I can't wait to see pictures!! I knew he would be a champion in no time.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Maltipaws @ Jun 28 2008, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597606


> Almost missed reading this, haven't been on, busy working at this end. Just want to say "Good luck Skye", hope you win big
> 
> I remember watching a pup to see if they had that show ring ability. Oh, to have that skill in a dog, you “can” see it when they are just pups; you can see it when they first walk, you can see it when they are in that ring, their head is high, (my handler quoted me this); “those legs are prancing just a like a smooth flowing grand father’s clock, watching the pendulum going back and forth”, and to see that “tail is flamboyantly flowing over the dogs back.”  The ability to do this I feel is born in them, they either have it or not, and if Skye wins you will know he has it.
> 
> ...


He was doing exactly what your handler quoted you yesterday. Cathy said he strutted his stuff just like he had been doing it his whole life. And loved what he was doing. 

It is funny you say that about the blood lines. I remember very well Sharon telling me over and over when I would be bragging to her about the kids. Her words were " Becky you need to remember these kids not only have Envy's (her dog) blood in them, they have their mom's to." If she told me that one time she has told me it a dozen. It has finally sank in. *LOL* 

I have been truly blessed with the best friends/mentor's that I could have ever asked for. 

No pictures yet. Cathy should be home late tomorrow. And as soon as she sends them to me I will post them.

Thank you all for the congratulations. They truly mean a lot to me!! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

FANTASTIC NEWS :wub: I look forward to seeing how his show career develops  Sarah


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!! That's wonderful!!!!!! :yahoo: arty: :yahoo:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

:chili: :chili: *Congrats sweet Skye!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!* :chili: :chili: :rockon: :Happy_Dance: :dothewave:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

WAY TO GO! CONGRATS! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Where are the pictures?????? Did you put them in a different post?? Anxiously awaiting pictures of soon to be champion Skye! :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Jun 29 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598099


> Where are the pictures?????? Did you put them in a different post?? Anxiously awaiting pictures of soon to be champion Skye! :biggrin:[/B]


Hehee no. Cathy is not home yet. So I have not seen them myself.


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

We have a winner, this is great, congrats...................way to go Skye


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

The pics from the show have been posted in another thread. Here is the link........
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35774

Thank you again for all of the congrats. They are all very special to me!! :wub:


----------



## Olive Tree (Jun 19, 2008)

YEAH Becky, Cathy, and Skye! You all have to be so proud of yourselves. Skye's walk of fame is just beginning!


----------

